# Good pieces for baritone vocal practice?



## Mesa (Mar 2, 2012)

Absolutely overjoyed with finding out today that i can belt out Kharitonov's low D in this now, a month ago i could just about manage a full power Eb. Now if i could hit that blasted B flat...





So could anyone recommend some pieces with simple themes in a similar range and with some decent long notes? Language is irrelevant, i just make vowel sounds, It's just for my own satisfaction and i've noticed my voice control is now getting far more reliable when singing Sinatra and Jim Morrison songs 

Thanks folks!


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

"Low D," this is probably arrogant of me, but I thought you meant D two below middle C. You sure you aren't more of a tenor? Well, anyway, thanks for introducing that song to me, that guy definitely has a sexy russian baritone voice.

For more classical range stuff, you could watch this renowned and highly skilled but highly arrogant looking baritone, Dmitri Hvorostovsky singing pieces by Medtner and Rachmaninoff. The piano parts are no joke, but if you could somehow find a track of just those... Search around for russian composers like Medtner and Rachmaninoff sung by baritones, Dmitri has many of his performances posted on youtube(he may just be a baritone with a very well developed higher range though.)

This might go higher than the video you linked.

Edit: also, do not hurt yourself. This singer studied very seriously, and I am a vocal student myself, though not intending to get pro, and I have not sung these pieces, nor would my teacher recommend them to me(though I have a lower range than is comfortable with these). Still, if it fits your range and you can have fun with them, go for it.


----------



## Mesa (Mar 2, 2012)

^ Wonderful, thanks! That guy looks an awful lot like Michio Kaku. 

And the lowest D in Song of the Volga Boatmen is two Ds below middle C if i am not very much mistaken? What i mean is i can get the whole chorus out comfortably, but the 'Razoyvyom my Kudryavu' phrase goes F, Eb, D, C, Bb, the Bb juuust about sounding but i can get no power behind it at all and the C lacks richness. I have the range of a guitar in drop D, pretty much.


----------



## AlainB (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm not entirely sure whether I missed the low D you meant or not, but the one I heard certainly isn't the D below the low E of the bass (which is two Ds below middle C). It's one D below middle C (D3).


----------

